# Lynwood's Like a Hurricane, CD!



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Samson earned his CD title in three straight trials the weekend of February 11, 2012 at the Ottawa Valley Golden Retriever Club trials. His next adventure is in April, when he will compete in Novice Intermediate at the Champlain Dog Club trials in Petawawa, Ontario. He will join his big brother Casey for an overnight stay in a hotel...a first for Sam.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Samson! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a job very well done!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats Liz and Samson! It was a good weekend for Lynwood dogs and the extended family with Laurel and Baron (go baby boy!) also titling, and Laurel getting a HIT too!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on a great accomplishment. Sampson is sure cute with his head cocked and looking proud.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! He looks proud of himself! You should be too!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Best of luck on your next show!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Samson! Lovely picture and he looks so very proud of his ribbon.


----------

